# Goat milk fudge



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there
Does anyone have a goat milk fudge recipe that does NOT include either chocolate, marshmallows or peanut butter? :greengrin: 

On this side of the atlantic it is a fair travesty of justice to put any of those items in fudge, ROFL, we usually have either vanilla flavour, or rum and raisin, etc. etc.

Thanks
LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oooh I love vanilla and butterscotch fudge. 

But sorry, I dont have any recipes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh, if you find those recipes - please do share!! ray: ray:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, if you find any please share!! I have a delicious fudge recipe but it calls for marshmellows AND chocolate chips :greengrin: Wish I could help!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

This is adapted from a recipe in the Fanny Farmer Cookbook

Vanilla Fudge

2 cups sugar
3/4 cup milk
2 tablespoon light corn syrup
2 tablespoons butter cut into small pieces
2 teaspoons vanilla

Oil an 8"x8" pan. Combine the sugar, milk and corn syrup in a 3 quart heavy pot, stirring to blend all ingredients. Set over low heat and, stirring slowly, bring to a boil. Cover the pot and let boil for 2 to 3 minutes. Uncover and wash down the sides of the pot with a pastry brush dipped in cold water. Continue to boil slowly without stirring until the syrup reaches the soft-ball stage (234F) Remove from the heat, add the butter without stirring and set the pot on a cooling surface or rack. Do not stir until the syrup is lukewarm (110F), then add the vanilla and stir without stopping until the mixture loses its gloss and thickens. Pout it into the oiled pan and mark into squares. When firm, cut into pieces and store in an airtight container.

Makes 1 1/2 lbs of fudge


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This one is from "Goats Produce TOO" Cookbook

Butter Pecan

3 c sugar
1/2 c light corn syrup
1 1/4 c goat milk
1/2 c butter
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2-1 c pecans


Combine sugar, corn syrup and milk in a large sauce pan. Cook over medium high heat stirring often, Gently boil until it reaches 138*F on candy therometer. Remove from heat and add vanilla, pecans and butter, beat by hand til thick, pour into a greased 8x8 pan, cool and cut.



This comes from my newly bought AGS cookbook
Hickory nut fudge

2 c sugar
1 c goat milk
2 Tbs butter
1/2 c chopped hickory nuts
1/2 tsp salt 
2 Tbsp white corn syrup
1/2 tsp vanilla

Combine sugar, salt milk and corn syrup in a large sauce pan. Cook over low heat stirring constantly until it reaches 238*F on a candy thermometer, add the butter but do not stir, let it cool to 110*F Add vanilla and beat until it loses it's gloss,. Add the nuts and blend in, pour into greased pan and cool


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I might have to try that Hickory nut one Liz!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

um... we dont have corn syrup in Ireland :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh you all are going to make me want to cook this weekend


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have some recipes that come out of Caprine Cooking recipe book.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

weevil, give me a few hours and after work tomorrow (wednesday) I'll do some checking on what you can use to "substitute" the corn syrup with...though I think it's used in the recipes to keep granulation on the sides of the cooking pot from forming... :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, Liz!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: :drool: I will DEFINITELY have to give those a try!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Ok....heres the substitute for Karo (white corn syrup)*

1 cup sugar to 1/4 cup of water

Heat to dissolve sugar and use according to recipe

Hope it works for ya weevil!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Since I can't consume corn or corn products I just skip using the corn syrup in that recipe. I think it is just in there to help it come out a little smoother. People have been making smooth fudge without it for forever, so I don't think it'll hurt anything to just not include it.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Yum*

Liz, I just wanted to thank you for posting these recipes. I know the thread is old, but I just tried the butter pecan fudge recipe last weekend, and it was wonderful! The kids ALL loved it - even the one who normally doesn't eat anything with nuts. It was seriously yummy!


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

My 9 year-old son has his first goat that he bought with his own money. He is so darn proud of all of the milk she makes. We will be making fudge tomorrow for sure. Thank you for sharing the recipes. The vanilla is just like what my mom would make (with store milk).


----------

